# Do you have stuffy nose/ excess mucus problem?



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

I am trying to understand the histamine anxiety relation.

I appreciate every answer.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

Right now yes. Frequently? I don't know. It seems like I get stuffy everytime the season changes, and pretty often during winter. I don't know if that is above or below average.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

my problem is not affected by the season of the year. So you can vote for sometimes I guess.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

no


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

so it seems only I got that problem. it is probably unrelated.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm allergic to anything with a scent so my nose is always stuffy and/or runny.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

No


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

My nose is ALWAYS running. And I literally mean always, not frequently, but always. I have to use ipratropium (Atrovent) nasal spray multiple times a day to stop this snot faucet called my nose. It's an atropine derivative and it's only purpose is to stop mucus membranes from producing so much mucus and it really works impressively.

I also use Flonase daily to help with congestion. Like all the steroid sprays I've tried it only helps marginally. Pseudoephedrine, which I used to go though like a meth lab, doesn't do much either so I generally don't use it any more.

The only thing that truly unclogs a nose are OTC nasal sprays like oxymetazoline (Afrin). They will unclog anything within 5 minutes, but payback is a *****. The rebound congestion is hell. I use that stuff multiple times daily for probably 8 years or so before stopping and after stopping it's like having a clamp on your nose for the next couple weeks as you get past the rebound congestion that has you 100% plugged.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

do


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sometimes - allergies is a big factor.


----------



## OKdOut (Feb 22, 2008)

Frequently. I'm allergic to myself. Every day, every hour I have this greenish snot hanging from my nose. And it's thick and large, almost like rice grains. Everytime I look in the mirror, it's there, either in my nose or just hanging. It doesn't matter what season or where I'm at; My nose runs, like even it doesn't like me.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

well I read that histamine reduces magnesium in the body. This is why I wanted see how many of us have this. I know there are things like histapenia etc. but although I have the symptoms I don't benefit from their recommendations.


----------



## Happyman (Apr 12, 2008)

If you breathe out of your mouth, it will give you more mucus problems.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

quite often, yes


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

proximo20 said:


> so it seems only I got that problem. it is probably unrelated.


I've always had this problem, especially when exercising.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

I have been researching this. I don't think histadelia or methylation is the problem. It is how the body defends itself related to vitamin a and c deficiencies. Its relation to anxiety is that histamine reduces magnesium.

I think having this problem after exercising supports my idea.

You can check my thread and please share your thoughts. I think this stuffy nose problem is related to our anxiety at least for some of us.

here is the link:

viewtopic.php?f=13&t=88250


----------



## Happyman (Apr 12, 2008)

when you say mucus are u talking about normal boogers or are you talking about a runny nose?


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

this thread is going grosser and grosser

I think it depends on the weather condition, humidity and person.

For example, in dry air boggers, in humid air runny nose.


----------

